# Music to get you through



## PARAGUAY (1 Apr 2020)

The other day on the One Show they were preparing a song list to lift us in these times. Great idea thinking of what classics might be in it. Michael Ball was on giving us his fave. What can it be  I  thinking something by the Beatles maybe, classic Al Green?  No its S club 7  Not sure that's going to do it. Sorry S club 7 fans nothing personal


----------



## dw1305 (1 Apr 2020)

Hi all,





PARAGUAY said:


> No its S club 7


Probably not my first choice either. 





PARAGUAY said:


> classic Al Green?


"Take me to the river?"





PARAGUAY said:


> preparing a song list to lift us in these times


How about <"Home is where the hatred is?">, <"if you think your lonely now">, <"The sky is crying"> and they <"They call it Stormy Monday, but Tuesday is just as bad">



cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Apr 2020)

Probably Perfect Day by Lou Reed when we beat the virus


----------



## Simon Cole (2 Apr 2020)

I just can't wait to hear the Dolly Parton bedtime stories each night. But yes, anything Dolly gets my vote.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Apr 2020)

Dolly won me over at Glastonbury A class act


----------



## dw1305 (14 Nov 2020)

Hi all,
The weather may have deteriorated, but things are maybe a looking up a trifle?


dw1305 said:


> How about <"Home is where the hatred is?">, <"if you think your lonely now">, <"The sky is crying"> and they <"They call it Stormy Monday, but Tuesday is just as bad">


These  may have been a little gloomy, so I give you one I hadn't heard since the 1970s - <"Osibisa"> and "Sunshine Day". They were great live.




cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6 (15 Nov 2020)

Autumn nocturne 
I love this one with the rainy short days now. Dreamy and slow but cozy


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Nov 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Autumn nocturne
> I love this one with the rainy short days now. Dreamy and slow but cozy


Can see the log fire and glass of something with it


----------



## RHill24 (1 Dec 2020)




----------



## RHill24 (1 Dec 2020)

Here's another one that I really love.


----------

